# Happy Birthday JLanguage!!!



## Artrella

*    Happy Birthday Dear JLanguage!!!     * ​
*For you*


----------



## funnydeal

Happy Birthday !!!​


----------



## te gato

Sending you warm wishes on this day!!

Happy birthday ..

by the way...is the cake chocolate???

tg


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


*​


----------



## Outsider

Feliz aniversário!


----------



## Whodunit

*!!!כל טוב, יונאתן*​


----------



## lsp

Yom Hooledet Samea'ach (if that's awful it's the thought that counts)  , Lsp


----------



## lauranazario

May you enjoy today's birthday cake... and many more! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## garryknight

Happy birthday, Jonathan!


----------



## elroy

*Have a wonderful sixteenth birthday!   

And keep learning languages!  ​  *


----------



## ILT

Yay!!!  It's JLanguage's birthday!!!

Cake and ice cream to celebrate 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY   

ILT


----------



## cuchuflete

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Jonathan!


*​


----------



## amikama

*!הרבה מזל-טוב ליום הולדתך*
*!עד מאה ועשרים*
* *​


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Happy birthday JLanguage!!!!!!


----------



## Lancel0t

You are now on your "sweet sixteen" Jonathan. I hope you'll have a good day! Happy Birthday.


----------



## JLanguage

It's been a while since my birthday, but anyway thanks for the kind words. I hadn't seen this thread earlier because the Congrats Pages sub-forum always seems to escape my notice.


----------



## dida

In Croatia we say "SRETAN RODENDAN" happy birthday...


----------



## Mei

¡¡¡Happy Birthday!!!

Hope you enjoy it!!!

Cheers 

Mei


----------



## mzsweeett

Happy Birthday JLanguage!!

We are a great forum with you in it!!

Keep posting!

Have a most awesome day and know that we all are glad you're here

   
 

Sweet T.
​


----------



## JazzByChas

JLanguage:

It does my heart good when young people like yourself are involved in this forum. We need more people like you in here to make sure our outlook doesn't become old and tarnished!

Many happy returns of the day!
(a few months ago... )


----------



## Agnès E.

Ehem... May I kindly remind you that this thread was opened on June 14?????


----------

